# Zebedee's 2000!



## elroy

You don't post all the time (your last postiversary was over a year ago), but when you do, your posts are always well worth reading! 

*Hats off to a great forera, moderator, and friend!*

Looking forward to your next 1000 posts, even if it takes another year.  ​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations on your postiversary, Zebedee. 
Keep up the good work!
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*¡Zeeeebeeeeeedeeeee!* *¡Mil felicidades por 2.000 posts marvillosos! *Celebremos con un vaso de horchata y unos fartones.  Yum!


----------



## ElaineG

A case of quality over quantity.

Congrats!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Felicidades!*
*2000*
*Felicidades!*
*2000*
*Thank you for all the support and friendship *


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations Zebedee!* Here's a little pet for you


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Zebedee!!!!

Every single one of your posts is music to our ears!. 

Warm Caribbean hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## zebedee

*Elroy*, I'm touched to be thought of so highly. If it does take another year, hope you'll be here too to enjoy it, amigo mio*.

Outsider*, it's nice to be congratulated by one of the heavyweights of the forums. Thanks.

*Venus,* ¿horchata y fartones? ¡Cuando quieras, chica! Gracias!

*Elaine*, I'm like caviar...to be enjoyed in small doses. My thanks to a great & valuable colleague.

*Tigger, *glad you bounced by to congratulate me.

*Ranita*, your link's bust and I can't see the pet  Thanks anyway, coleguita.

*Laura*, thanks, always hoping to hit the right note! 

Thanks to one and all!


----------



## cherine

* Félicitations ma chère Zebedee *
*Congratulations for your 2nd Postiversary*​


----------



## GenJen54

Some things are meant to be sipped slowly, and savored.
Thank you for your 
words of immutable wisdom;
knowledge beyond reproach;
sensibility beyond compare. 
 
Here's three cheers to a great forer@ and colleague. 
 
 
 
​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

2,000 congratulations, and 2,000 thanks for sharing thoughts, wisdom, and pure entertainment so kindly!

*Congratulations!*


----------



## América

*2000 veces gracias, y muchas felicidades.*


----------



## zebedee

Wow, more thanks! How generous all you people are!

*Chérine*, merci ma p'tite dauphine. Je te félicite, moi aussi, pour ta patience, pour ta bonne plaisanterie et pour ton enthousiasme.

*GenJen*, what a lovely poem - I'm touched. All I can say is "It takes one to know one"  

*Chaska*, 2000 thanks to you, my colleague who dances in the light with the best of them. 

*América*, gracias a ti por pensar en mi y por tus aportaciones tan útiles.


----------

